# Stupid things we do to ourselves...



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So tonight, I stayed home to do work and get some things I wanted to do on ther way, but instead, I can't think deeply, or it hurts my brain.

Why you might ask?

Because I am a truly intelligent person.


I went to BA to pick up some pre-mixed salt water (I had willpower and didn't buy ANYTHING else!!!), and getting into the car, I opened the door, and WHAM!!

I now have a 1 inch gash on my forehead. 


Some people call it "character".



I call it a reminder from next morning onwards the feats of stupidity I am still capable of.


Just thought I'd share that with everybody.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe i am so sorry ameekplec!

Somehow i seem to snag my ear on the corner of the car door from time to time..  

How did you walk away with just salt! You are a strong person lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know. I am strong. See my tank thread for how strong I am.....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol ameekplec, it happens a lot, we all hurt ourselves... I personally grinded off my knuckles on two fingers last october while at sunnybrook (my classes are there)..... I waited 5 hours to get told I can't have stitches, b/c there was not enough skin to stitch...I knew that, but waited 5 hours while bleeding the entire time b/c it was too wide for my blood to coagulate BAH!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Did any of your brains leak out?! You couldn't afford for that to happen. 

One late night, many years ago, I decide to fix the remote control wire that went into the back of my oldest son's plastic godzilla. Seems the wire was broken at the entry point. So, how to fix... I tried separating the halves but that didn't work. (Feel free to grab a coffee while reading this). Aha! Cut the plastic away from around the wire. Then hopefully there will be enough slack once the wire is freed so I can solder them together again.

Well, as I was digging away at the plastic with a very sharp Exacto knife (is there any other kind?) I was thinking, "Better be careful here our you might cut your fi SHIT". I slipped and cute off the tip of my finger. It was still hanging on by a thread. I wrapped my finger in kleenex and went upstairs to wake the wife to tell here that I needed stitches. She said "So, what do you want me to do? Drive yourself to the hospital." and went back to sleep. She does love me. No, really.

Anyway when I got to emerge and told them how it happened, they all had a good laugh. They were laughing WITH me not AT me. No, really. When I finally got to see the doctor it seems that my fame had preceded me; the great Godzilla slayer He knew all about me and was grinning broadly. I guess it was a slow night in emerge.

Needless to say, I survived the ordeal but you can still see where the piece was sewed back on.

Now, do you feel better ameekplec.?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

when I was 5 I had a peice of my right ear bitten off by my grandfathers dog.. it died about a week later... wonder if I poisoned it? plastic surgury fixed that 

I also fell out of my wagon when I was about 7, took a chinplant on the curb... got a few stitches there, still have the scar! 


cory_dad - my dad did something similar.... we were at my friends house on x-mas eve and exchanging gifts.... parents exchanging cocktails...my sister got some little dog gift (fake dog) and my dad had to open it.. It had those annoying zip ties that keep lame toys attached to the box. He decided to open the zip ties but cutting them, with a large sharp steak knife. not scissors - A knife.... 

needless to say he cut his finger, bad.... showed the mother of my friends (who used to be a nurse) and asked if he needed stitches... so anyway, no one was sober enough to drive to the ER on xmas eve.. so they drove anyway... my dad called a while later and said - "I wish they'd hurry up with my stitches , the scotch it wearing off.." they made him sober up a bit before giving him stitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

it was funny  the friends of mine - give him a plasitc fork, knife, spoon for xmas the next day along with those cheap crayola scissors - you know the kind that can't cut butter


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Really sorry bout your misshap.

Now if that was me i woulda saw it as a sign and gone back in the store to get what was bugging me enough to bash my head  
And then of course my smarter half (hubby)would have to agree   

I so want to go to big al's for them pleco's but im sooo scared........no will power    
But i could grab them powerheads i really do need lol


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> when I was 5 I had a peice of my right ear bitten off by my grandfathers dog.. it died about a week later... wonder if I poisoned it? plastic surgury fixed that


The plastic surgery fixed the dog's death; he's alive again? I'm confused...



hojimoe said:


> cory_dad - my dad did something similar.... we were at my friends house on x-mas eve and exchanging gifts.... parents exchanging cocktails...my sister got some little dog gift (fake dog) and my dad had to open it.. It had those annoying zip ties that keep lame toys attached to the box. He decided to open the zip ties but cutting them, with a large sharp steak knife. not scissors - A knife....
> 
> needless to say he cut his finger, bad.... showed the mother of my friends (who used to be a nurse) and asked if he needed stitches... so anyway, no one was sober enough to drive to the ER on xmas eve.. so they drove anyway... my dad called a while later and said - "I wish they'd hurry up with my stitches , the scotch it wearing off.." they made him sober up a bit before giving him stitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


This one doesn't make me feel any better. I was sober....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry cory_dad, I had plastic surgury to fix my ear , not the dog

as for you being sober....oops! lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, it certainly isn't the stupidest thing I've done. 

Needless to say, everybody in my lab asked about it today.

Surprisingly, none of the kids I taught asked about it....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Surprisingly, none of the kids I taught asked about it....


they've probably done it before and just know lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, a lot of them probably though it was a drinking-related accident. Maybe in the first two undergrad years. Nowadays, going out after 10 seems too late.

......I am getting old fast.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, a lot of them probably though it was a drinking-related accident. Maybe in the first two undergrad years. Nowadays, going out after 10 seems too late.
> 
> ......I am getting old fast.


Just wait, it gets even better....


----------

